# How big should individual breeding pens be?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone! I had a quick question regarding the size per each breeding pen. I'm wondering if 2 foot X 2 foot X 2 foot is enough room for 2 nest boxes, and a pair for 3 clutches of eggs?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine are almost 3 ft long, and about 2 feet deep and tall. I can't remember the exact measurements. I have some others that are the size you're talking about or close, and they work just fine too, especially for the little birds.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine are 24 x 24 x 30 with plenty of room....


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

bhymer said:


> Mine are 24 x 24 x 30 with plenty of room....


what are your fronts made of?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That's great! Exactly what I want to make now,

2.5 feet long, 2 feet high, and 2 deep. Thanks


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

The fronts are made from linen shelves from lowe's...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow those are very nice I might have to copy that idea


----------

